# Broadway Limited Smoke Unit Help.



## SP4460 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi all, I have a small problem. My BLI HO 611 just came back from repairs after having issues with its decoder, smoke unit, and headlight. After it came back home, I tested her out and she ran great. But after 5 minutes of running her, the smoke unit doesn't work anymore. It won't puff out smoke. It only stays around the funnel. Any help guys?


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

If you blow down on the smoke stack it will break the air bubble and smoke should come out. Yeah, I know. It sounds kinda weird, but it works.


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

Did you try adding a few more drops of smoke oil in the stack?maybe it ran out!


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

My PRR K4 did that, but smoke would come out from underneath the boiler around the steam chest. When I blew across the smoke stack, like one would a bottle, the smoke the came out of the stack. 

Do not let this smoke unit run dry, as it will burn out.


----------

